# 2 in Pleco Feeding



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 2 in common pleco with 5 african cichlids in a 20 g. I dont see it feeding on the disks during the day. What can I feed it? How can I feed it?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

It's probably feeding at night.  Do you have some driftwood for it to eat, too?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed it Plecocaine during the day and algae wafers at night..besides...what is the pleco doing in a tank of african cichlids ?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was wondering that too...


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What are a common pleco and 5 African cichlids doing in a 20 high? Outgrowing the tank in a couple months, then killing each other when it becomes too crowded...


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Im going to upgrade, thats like a grow out tank with no tank to put in when they are fully grown. Ill upgrade when it is neccesary. Recommend sizes of the tank that is suitable for adult versions of these fish(they all get up to 5 in and the common pleco (24 in.). Im not going more than 40 G


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

common pleco can reach 3-4 feet in length...
africans need hard alkaline water..plecos need soft acidic water..
making your fish adapt is not the best thing to do..


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Also I bought this driftwood in my petsmart, I don't know if it is real or fake.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202490


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

if it says ornament, it's fake. dont get wood at petsmart, try your best to find an LFS that actually cares about their fish, they'll probably have good driftwood. or you could also do some mopani wood. 

pleco with malawi cichlids...nooooot a good mix, just sayin...


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

By the wasy, why isnt a pleco and a cichhlid a bad mix.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as i said before...plecos like softer more acidic water...
cichlid species from the great lakes of africa like harder more alkaline water...

so you are making one or the other suffer to some degree...


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Again, what size tank should I upgrade to to accommodate adult versions of my fish with and without my pleco


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Tank size depends on the species you want to keep. 
Larger mbuna or peacocks really need a 75 or larger. You can keep a few dwarf mbuna species in a 55, but the larger footprint of the 75 greatly increases your options. 
Common pleco's will eventually be cramped in anything smaller than a 6'x2' tank. They are actually a fairly active fish, though most often after the lights are turned off.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

I found out the species of the fish that I have.

1 Female Kenyi
1 Female Red Zebra
1 Unknown Yellow Tail Acei
1 Female Yellow Lab
1 Female Auratus


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The auratus and zebra are really aggressive species, the auratus in particular. Male auratus look like females until they mature, then they claim about a 4' territory and usually kill anything that doesn't get out of their way.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

About feeding that pleco, all mine seem to like zucchini slices the best. I boil them for a couple minutes and it softens them up and makes them sink. I also agree with everyone's advice. Try and take the common pleco back ASAP.


----------

